# Hiring in NW Illinois



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking to hire 3 people in Freeport, IL area. Experience required. One driver, two for sidewalk/residential crew. PM if anyone is interested or knows anyone interested.:salute:


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

Anything in Rockford?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll let you know if I hear of anyone out that way looking for work. Just a bit too far for me to drive.......


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Nothing in Rockford. Its all Freeport area. And now i'm looking at hiring 9 people instead of three.


----------



## Wieckster (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks to far to drive from rockford to plow snow


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes it is!


----------



## SCogg (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you still need people in Freeport?


----------

